# Thyme is dying fast!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My thyme was growing like crazy, lots of flowers and thick. Then suddenly started dying, turning brown and black. I tried Home Defense, if it was a bug, use a fungal thing in case it was fungus. Read something about ground squirrels, have one around the railroad, but hard to see it to shoot. Any ideas?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gophers or something similar eating the roots? Look for mounds of dirt suddenly appearing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

google is your friend, more time expended typing here than getting the answer.

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/thyme-plants-turn-brown-center-96930.html

it's old... note the part about age...

Greg


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, mine did the same Jerry, aged 4 - 5 years which ties with the link Greg posted. White thyme from memory, the woolly thyme never seemed to suffer the same. 

I pruned the jeepers out of it and let it be. Always seemed to bounce back the next spring, I never replanted as it seemed to take root from every new shoot anyway.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Three things can do that, fertilizer burn, lack of water, even for a short time, and age.

They will come back from fertilizer burn and lack of water if properly tended (regular watering for a while).

In the case of age, I usually just pull it out (yes you loose some green) and it comes back better than ever..., but this takes thyme.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Cute Todd! Thanks everyone! I'll just let it be and the yucky yellow flower little invasive sedum can take over. Been fighting it for years, will give up and will save me the labor of always pulling it out of the thyme. At my age, less labor is a good thing.


----------

